# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Διακόσμηση κλουβιού! Help!

## DooMDiveR

Πήρα 1 κλουβακι τόσο δα (60x56x170) και εκτός απο τα 2 ξυλακια για να πατάει το πουλι και τις 3 ταιστρες είναι εντελος άδειο... Θα ήθελα να βάζετε μερικές φωτο απο τα κλουβιά σας όσοι τα έχετε φορτωμενα με παιχνίδια η οτιδήποτε άλλο να δω για να πάρω ιδέες πως να το φτιάξω για 1 ringneck (ίσως που και που φιλοξενώ και της Νάντιας το αρσενικό... 
Να και η φωτο (απο του δημήτρη μην κάθομαι να βγάζω και εγω) θέλω ιδέες!!! 
Επίσης κάτι ακόμα, όταν πάρω το καινούριο παπαγαλακί (τον μπλε είπαμε μου τον πήρε η Νάντια) το κλουβί καλο είναι να είναι "φορτωμένο" η μέχρι να ηρεμήσει λίγο και να συνηθίσει όχι; Φαντάζομαι κάποια παιχνιδακια θα βοηθούσαν σωστά;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

που να χωρεσουν παιχνιδια σε ενα κλουβακι τοσο δα...

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Φτιαξε μονος σου παιχνιδακια.. δεν ειναι δυσκολο!!!!

Ολοι φτιαχνουμε..

κοιτα εδω    
*Ιδέες και κατασκευές μου για παιχνίδια παπαγάλων**Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.**Τα σκανδαλιάρικα χειροποίητα παιχνίδια*Καθως και αλλα παιχνιδια στην ιδια ενοτητα!!!



Ποσο το πηρες το κλουβι??? 130 ή 135???? του ειπες για εμενα???

----------


## vagelis76

Άκη Καλορίζικο το νέο "κλουβάκι"...Επειδή μιλάμε για το ίδιο κλουβί με του δικού μου "παιδιού",σου βάζω το θέμα που το έχω παρουσιάσει(όχι οι πρώτες φώτο,είναι από το παλιό του).Και επειδή μιλάμε για περίπου ίδιου μεγέθους πουλί,ίσως βοηθηθείς.

*Το κλουβί του Σπύρου!*
Στην αρχή το είχα πιο φορτωμένο,τώρα έχουμε λιγότερα που κατακαιρούς τα αλλάζουμε.
Σαν αρχή καλό είναι να μπεί το πουλί μέσα και να έχει μια Α διακόσμηση,για να μη του φανεί η αλλαγή αργότερα.Και για να έχει να ασχολείται όσο θα προσαρμόζεται στα νέα δεδομένα....

----------


## zack27

Δες και το δικο μου που το εχω φτιαξε για κοκατιλ βεβαια αλλα θα παρεις μια ιδεα!!!
*Το νεο μου κλουβι !!!!*παντως στη φωτο που ανεβασες το πατωμα μου ειναι πολυ ωραιο!!! χεχεχε

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τα κλουβιά του Πάρη.*

----------

